# Walky Dog Bike Attachment



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

So, I ordered one of those Walky Dog bike attachments for the pups...It came today...And Koda loves it! He's super happy that we're not walking and moving at a snail's pace anymore. Anyone else have one of these?


WalkyDog Bike Leash | Walky Dog Bike Leash | Bicycle Dog Leash | Bike With Your Dog | Dog Bike Accessory - The Dog Outdoors


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I used one for my Cattle Dog,until her arthritis started flaring up more.


----------



## Zia (Jun 5, 2012)

I've just been using a leash while I bike because if I pass by another dog, my girl will pull sometimes on the bike, so with the leash I have better control over her. How does it do with pulling? I would be afraid I might get pulled over lol


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I have one for Ozzy. He loves it!
I had to do some adjustments to the leash because he's so small and my bike's seat is so high off the ground, but it's awesome.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've got one. I get so many looks as I'm riding by with Lucy attached. It's like people have never seen someone ride a bike with their dog before.


----------



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

I introduced Kipper to the bicycle within a week after i got him. I just hold the leash with my right hand. In my opinion everyone should at least try this. My dog will trot along in an almost trance like state for miles. I think the reason his original owners gave him up to the shelter is because he has so much energy. We go out every morning for about 4 miles and he is calm for the rest of the day. Not only that but since ive been doing this, my two neighbors who are dog owners have noticed and now they at least walk their dogs.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I bike with my Mali, but none of my shepherds are even remotely interested.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the springer and love it. We bike three to four times a week. 

People stop and stare when we ride by. Yes my dog looks beautiful at a full trott but I think they are looking at my set up. Lol 

Whatever you use we enjoy biking with the dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Zia said:


> I've just been using a leash while I bike because if I pass by another dog, my girl will pull sometimes on the bike, so with the leash I have better control over her. How does it do with pulling? I would be afraid I might get pulled over lol



believe me, the attachment are MUCH better and 1000% safer - for you and the dog. There is a bungee cord in the arm that absorbs any shock of the dog pulling. As for pulling the bike, you have to train them to keep your pace just like when you are walking. 

I used to use a leash and I can tell you that I wish I'd bought one of these YEARS ago. You're much more likely to get pulled over by a dog on the leash than with the attachment. Also, if something DOES happen and you crash, you never have to worry about your dog being loose because you dropped the lead.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> believe me, the attachment are MUCH better and 1000% safer - for you and the dog. There is a bungee cord in the arm that absorbs any shock of the dog pulling. As for pulling the bike, you have to train them to keep your pace just like when you are walking.
> 
> I used to use a leash and I can tell you that I wish I'd bought one of these YEARS ago. You're much more likely to get pulled over by a dog on the leash than with the attachment. Also, if something DOES happen and you crash, you never have to worry about your dog being loose because you dropped the lead.


:thumbup: So true. I tried biking with Koda just holding the leash one time and it didn't go so well. He nearly pulled me over. With the new bike attachment I feel so much safer, for both he and I. I don't feel like he'll pull me to the ground and get away from me anymore.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I want to get one of these for my lab once his leash walking is under control, he's high energy when we're outside, so biking with him would be such great exercise. Thanks for the link, I've bookmarked and am ready to sell the boyfriend on it! :thumbup:


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I bike with my Mali, but none of my shepherds are even remotely interested.


 Hehe...how fast do you ride to wear a Mali out? 

I'd have to get two, one for each side. But then again, I'd ahve to get a bike. LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to have a K9 Cruiser bike attachment, which attaches to the rear wheel axle. I liked it a lot. I don't think I can use the ones that attach under the seat like the Walky Dog, because I used to have a Springer attachment, and I brought it when I went to buy a bike and it would not fit ANY of the bikes in the store in my size! I guess I am too short, the only way it would fit is if they raised the bike seat way up and then it was too tall for me.

Unfortunately my bike was stolen with the K9 Cruiser attachment a while back. I have been wanting to replace it but the bike I have right now is a lightweight racing bike and I don't think it's a good type to try to ride with a dog so I've been waiting until I get a new bike. 
I've been thinking I might get this attachment whenever I finally get another bike:
Welcome to Bikerdog.com

This one looked kinda interesting too because of how you can easily attach two dogs: THE BIKE-A-BUDDY, Bike with Dog, Dog Exercise, Dog Training, Bicycle dog Leash


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Have it, love it! Every morning and some evenings, it's the best pet exercise product I've ever bought.
I used to use a wood dowel across the back of my bike bag with two garage door springs so I could run two at once, but it broke in half after a chase incident (darn squirrels, lol). It was horribly unsafe; now my kids can tug all they want and I'm never derailed. I'd highly recommend it BUT advise you to keep it inside; mine squeaks now after a summer in the rain. Hilarious when I run a new dog, since it keeps them occupied and focused on the squeaks, but annoying for the biker.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

The Walky dog is awesome! Zoey my 2 yr old GSD loves it, her sister Tuke, not so much. Whenever I get the harnesses out, Zoey will sit front and center making squealing noises while Tuke will go and hide. The one thing that concerns me about the WD is that the "handle" could hit your dog if you were to fall/crash toward them. I guess other parts of your bike could as well, but with the way it sticks out there just makes me aware of that possibility.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I want one of these and need to do more research. Bailey does well with me just holding the leash, but if he does pull at all, I sure feel it and he has almost crashed me.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG! Shasta would kill me!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Just got Koda a bright orange reflective vest for when we go riding at night. Haha, he looks ridiculous, but I don't want some fool in a car to miss him and mow him down.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Melina said:


> Just got Koda a bright orange reflective vest for when we go riding at night. Haha, he looks ridiculous, but I don't want some fool in a car to miss him and mow him down.


Haha, you're nicer to Koda than I am to my kids... they all wear little 'ankle bands' with reflectors. I just took those fuzzy wrist bands for joggers and stitched on little snippets of reflective tape. I'm sure we look really weird at night to drivers from a ways away... a bike and eight little reflectors on one side...


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Do you put the dog on the right side, or the left side?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

FlyAway said:


> Do you put the dog on the right side, or the left side?


Well, he's currently on my left, as he is while walking...

But now that I think about it, if I go the flow of traffic (In the bike lane, not on the sidewalk)...He would get hit before I do. If I go the opposite flow, obviously I'm more likely to go down first.

What would be in both of our best interest?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I put mine on the right side, so they are protected from traffic. I've never had any 'confusion' issues when we transition to heel work.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

At least he's wearing my favorite color....Orange.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

I was afraid of getting pulled over with the walky dog too -- I'm a clutz anyway. We have the Bike Tow Leash and love it. It has a lower center of gravity, and attaches to the back wheels. Highly recommend it.

Ride Your Bike & Walk Your Dog | Bike Tow Leash


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I was wondering because I would not want him in traffic, but all the gears are on the other side.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

FlyAway said:


> I was wondering because I would not want him in traffic, but all the gears are on the other side.


Well, I checked out some photos on the Walky Dog site and it shows them on either side...So maybe it's just wherever you decide to put it? I don't want Koda in traffic either, but he's a long coat and I wouldn't want his fur getting caught in the gears. Hence the bright orange vest when we go riding...Hopefully that's at least some precaution against us being hit...


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Oooh I'm ordering this as soon as I decide on what bike to buy! 

I'm so excited about getting Rio out for a proper jog instead of our usual slow pace. Looking forward to her bring properly worn out too


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh I wanted to get one of these. Can someone tell me how good this product is, how much you like it, and if it is safe for you and your dog?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Melina said:


> Well, I checked out some photos on the Walky Dog site and it shows them on either side...So maybe it's just wherever you decide to put it? I don't want Koda in traffic either, but he's a long coat and I wouldn't want his fur getting caught in the gears. Hence the bright orange vest when we go riding...Hopefully that's at least some precaution against us being hit...


They are usually kept at a safe distance (while moving anyways) because of the pedals. I only ride thru the neighborhood and on trails, but while on the street, I am more visible to a driver than my dog, so I keep mine on the right side.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Grizzpup said:


> Oh I wanted to get one of these. Can someone tell me how good this product is, how much you like it, and if it is safe for you and your dog?


DW and I love them. If you are confident bike rider you will have no problems. The leash is spring loaded, so when your dog pulls or jerks, it absorbs a lot of it, allowing you to maintain control. Make sure the mount on the seat post is secure and angled toward the rear of the bike. Zoey, our 2 yr old GSD gets very excited and takes off like a sled dog, she can pull me at about 22mph for a couple of blocks at a time.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

At what age did you all start your dog to run alongside your bike? Was (s)he vet checked to make sure (s)he would be able to handle it? Do you bike on pavement or on trails? I have heard that pavement is too hard on their bone structure.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> At what age did you all start your dog to run alongside your bike? Was (s)he vet checked to make sure (s)he would be able to handle it? Do you bike on pavement or on trails? I have heard that pavement is too hard on their bone structure.


I think ours were in the 5 to 6 month age and both dogs had a few vet visits by then, but nothing specific for Walky dog use. We discussed it with our vet and he advised us to go short distances for the first 18 months, I'll ask DW later, but I believe he said under a mile until they reach about 18 mo. We started them out in snow, but when spring arrived we mixed it up between pavement and dirt. Pavement is hard and also hot, but if you can mix your route my vet said it was fine. Tuke and Zoey had completed their first obedience class, which helped them behave quite well from the start. Talk to your vet and ask what they recommend for your dog, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I love the Walkie Dog attachment for my husky! Here's us a long time ago!










I began using it on Smokey when he was just shy of 1 year. We used to bike on the asphalt.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I love the Walkie Dog attachment for my husky! Here's us a long time ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Zeeva, do you have an extension on the lead in that picture?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Nigel said:


> Hey Zeeva, do you have an extension on the lead in that picture?


No. This is how it came...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> No. This is how it came...


Ok, it just looked like there was a lot of distance between you guys. I think mine mounts up a little higher on my bike, so my lead angles downward at about 45 degrees, which shrinks up some of the space between bike and My dog.


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

